# How to bond with Desiree? Please help me!



## Saira (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi! I'm new to cockatiel ownership and I got Desiree a couple weeks ago. For nine years she was kept in a small, rounded cage with two filthy perches, a swing for which the cage was too small, and a broken mirror as her only toy. At first I let her stay in her original cage but switched her perches and added a couple toys. Eventually, she ventured out and started exploring the house. I built her a huge cage and my boyfriend, roommates and I have decked it out with a bunch of fun toys for her. Yesterday, after what I felt was a solid adjustment period, I took out the toys from her old cage and completed her move to the new cage. Although she will eat from my hand, and she will occasionally perch on my finger if she's out of her cage, I clearly don't have her trust, yet. She hisses at me and nips. She's never bit me hard enough for it to actually hurt so I don't think she hates me, but she's far from liking me. Is there hope for us to be friends after all she's been through? What can I do to have a better relationship with my bird? I'll love her, even if she's surly, but any improvements would be much appreciated.


----------



## siouxsie007 (Sep 4, 2009)

just need to keep doing what yu are doing- takes time to gain trust with any animal- my suggestion is that you put her on your shoulder all the time you are around the house or on the computer. She will probably venture down to sit on your hand when you are on puter and just keep giving her a kiss and talking to her. Good luck


----------



## Chester (Sep 2, 2009)

Can't say much about how to help as I'm new to 'tiels, but I'm very happy for Desiree that you have come into her life. Things are sure looking up for her...


----------



## Wilma (Aug 30, 2009)

*bonding*

It seems you're on the right track! I too got a neglected cockatiel and yours seem to be adjusting very well. Mine just started to come out of his cage but won't step up on my finger yet. He even hisses at me sometimes and he's been with me for two months!!! Be patient, you're doing all the right things and she's responding...slowly but steady


----------

